# I am so stream of consciousness sometimes I duped myself with a song title



## Friskyaa123 (May 3, 2018)

www.furaffinity.net: reverse panty melt/jock itch by Frisky17532

image is smol so here's the source

www.limelightstudios.co.uk: “Tree of Life” stained glass window dedicated by Bishop of Leicester | Derek Hunt Architectural Glass Artist







so like both the emblem and the branches could be 'academia', you know haha 

so I thought the song might've been something sacred perhaps, but I dunno maybe it still is? Just like, I graduated but was left unfulfilled in other ways 

That being said, does it translate through to the song, anybody who's experienced that? Haha 'regrets' but specific :x Or is there something happy, just being a fox and can explore 'academia' anytime really 

This was appended to an album but originally was supposed to be on a follow-up to that album, called "Mozart and the Flatuent" lol. Like 'sacred' stuff that at least has a profane sense of humor when you look it up


----------



## Friskyaa123 (May 3, 2018)

Radiohead did the same schtick, a song about Flowers that sounds or the video looks 'sacred'


----------

